# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] samsung sa300 led , σβηνει ακαριαια

## jakektm

στην οθονη samsung sa300 led, δεν ειχε καθολου σημα,εβγαζε μονο το σημα ''no signal''. εκανα αναβαθμιση το firmware, ολα οκ.

ομως, δουλευει για 15 λεπτα και μετα , σβηνει ακαριαια, ξαναναβει για 1 δευτερολεπτο και σβηνει παλι.

αφαιροντας σταδιακα καλωδιοταινιες, πιστευω το θεμα βρισκεται στην οθονη καποιο εξαρτημα ζεσταινεται και μου το κανει σαν προστασια, χωρις την οθονη συνδεμενη, αναβει κανονικα μονο το backlight, μολις την συνδεσω ξαξα αρχιζει τα κολπα της

αν την αφησω για δεκα λεπτα εκτος τροφοδοσιας, μετα ξανα δουλευει για κανα τεταρτο και μετα τα ιδια.

αυτη ειναι:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqXO-lPvNps

----------

